# **Sig/Avy Request**



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Fighters - Dan Hardy-Bisping

Pictures: Anything you want.

Title: ---Englands Own--- Also JBS either small or big text not fussed thanks...

Colors: Anything as long as the sig and avy match.


Thanks alot.....


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Lmao no one want to do it? Can have my credits.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Someone please?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I haven't seen this once, sorry dude. I'll get something done when I'm free (more than likely done by monday/tuesday, got a busy weekend)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

how is this?










I can do an avy if you want to,


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am no Toxic but I was making this before he posted his, so I figured I may as well throw it up.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Toxic said:


> how is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please also could you also change the GB flag in the background to an England flag that would be great thanks.

Thanks for the effort HitOrGetHit nice work also.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

JBS said:


> Yes please also could you also change the GB flag in the background to an England flag that would be great thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the effort HitOrGetHit nice work also.


Thanks man! It isn't bad when you get beat by Toxic that's for sure! I am still a beginner. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thanks man! It isn't bad when you get beat by Toxic that's for sure! I am still a beginner. :thumbsup:


take it as a honor HIT that your name is even mentioned in the same thread with somebody like... Toxic^^


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Toxic, I'm just gonna stop wasting keystrokes and complimenting your work... consider it a given.

Hella nice on this one.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JBS said:


> Yes please also could you also change the GB flag in the background to an England flag that would be great thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the effort HitOrGetHit nice work also.


I don't want to sound really stupid here but you mean the red cross on the white background?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I don't want to sound really stupid here but you mean the red cross on the white background?




Lol yes thats what i mean thanks.

If you want to do an avy to feel free.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who do you want in the avy? One of these guys? Daley?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

how is this?


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

Very nice thank you.

p.s is there anyway to stretch this image so i can set as desktop background if not no worries thanks alot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No the pics aren't big enough to start so the quality would be horrible, on a side note damn its hard to find a big pic the flag in the wind.


----------

